# -



## jw (Oct 11, 2007)

-


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2007)

Josh, after you get the help you're looking for, can you tell me more about how you hooked up your laptop to your computer? I'd love to be able to watch stuff in the lving room, on the flat screen TV, sitting in my favorite chair, sipping a cup of coffee - rather than downstairs looking at my laptop.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 11, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Josh, after you get the help you're looking for, can you tell me more about how you hooked up your laptop to your computer? I'd love to be able to watch stuff in the lving room, on the flat screen TV, sitting in my favorite chair, sipping a cup of coffee - rather than downstairs looking at my laptop.



Bob, it's a _laptop_. Bring it on upstairs and put it in your lap! 

(Sorry Josh, I don't have any advice either)


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> Bob, I'm not sure I understand. My laptop to my computer?


I hate when I don't proofread what I've written! I meant "laptop to your TV".



sirhicks said:


> Basically, I have a flat screen tv that will allow me to use it as a computer monitor. So, I have one of those old computer cord thingies that hooks a desktop up to a monitor and use it to sync my laptop to my tv. It makes for easier vision with the work I'm doin'.


I have a plasma display that has several inputs, oneof which is an S-video connector. The manual doesn't say anything about hooking up a computer to it, but I'd guess that'd be where it connects.

Does your interconnecting cable connect from the laptop video output connector to an S-video connector?


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Bob, it's a _laptop_. Bring it on upstairs and put it in your lap!


Now why didn't I think of that! Thanks for helping me get one step closer to reaching my goal.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2007)

blhowes said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, I'm not sure I understand. My laptop to my computer?
> ...




Bob,

It depends on the laptop. Every laptop has an external VGA output - it's the small serial like coupler with 15 pin holes. Some (like my Vaio) have an S-Video output (which you could use to connect to a TV). Others have a DVI output, which can also be used.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 12, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> It depends on the laptop. Every laptop has an external VGA output - it's the small serial like coupler with 15 pin holes. Some (like my Vaio) have an S-Video output (which you could use to connect to a TV). Others have a DVI output, which can also be used.


Mine has the VGA output connector that has 3 rows of pins. Am I out of luck?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2007)

I think so. Unless they make (which I doubt) a connector that is VGA on one side and S-Video on the other.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 12, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> I think so. Unless they make (which I doubt) a connector that is VGA on one side and S-Video on the other.


I was pretty excited when I found this SVGA VGA to S-Video Cable adapter online:







I was bummed when I read the 4th feature:
The features listed include:
1. Converts VGA / SVGA to S-Video / RCA AV signal 
2. Suitable for most big screen presentation using TV or projector 
3. Measures 7" (18cm) long 
4. Required a video card that is capable of TV output​
Since I went with one of the cheapest notebooks I could find, I'd guess it doesn't have the necessary video card capability - but who knows - will check into it when I get home.


----------

